# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  تست

## behsaman.it

سلام به دوستان یکی هست این برنامه رو تست کنه ببینه چرا صدای این ویدئو در نمیاد؟
و چرا الگو نمایشم رفته گوشه؟
http://www.8pic.ir/images/pe45fsafo5tz8z6i9t.rar


http://www.8pic.ir/images/pe45fsafo5tz8z6i9t.rar

----------

